# DIY saddlepads



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

I was looking back at some of my lesson photos from my teen years, and I SWEAR my one coach was using towels as baby pads. I don't really remember that, but it doesn't totally surprise me. The horses seemed fine with it. :shrug:

Doesn't exactly answer your question, but it's certainly one way to DIY!


----------



## RidingWithRuby (Apr 18, 2019)

SteadyOn said:


> I was looking back at some of my lesson photos from my teen years, and I SWEAR my one coach was using towels as baby pads. I don't really remember that, but it doesn't totally surprise me. The horses seemed fine with it. <img style="max-width:100%;" src="http://www.horseforum.com/images/smilies/shrug.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Shrug" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Doesn't exactly answer your question, but it's certainly one way to DIY!


Ha! Way to go, coach! :'D


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

English pads? My friend makes her own with mattress pads she buys on sale. She sews an edging around the cut-out shape and voila! Cheap, easily-washed pad. Then her picky mare has a fresh, clean pad for every ride, and the expensive show pads are saved for shows and clinics.

I remember seeing in some older books that a clean, thick towel worked well as a saddle pad, because it was easily washed, and a well-fitting English-style saddle shouldn't need a pad for any reason other than to protect the saddle from sweat anyway. A somewhat-local Saddlebred barn uses towels under their saddles, too - you shouldn't see a pad on a Saddleseat horse, and a towel protects the saddle from sweat and is easily folded to the correct size. Be aware that a good, thick towel is key here, not some cheapo one from the discount store. A good towel will not wrinkle under the saddle. 

I would not do a DIY western pad-- western saddles are designed to be ridden with a thick pad, and inadequate padding can really sore a horse.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

In my early years riding, the late fifties and sixties people often used a bath towel as a saddle pad, and I did use some bath floor mats, not the rubberized ones you see today and they made good saddle pads a little thicker than a towel and easily washed.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

If you want to make western pads of high quality like 5Star etc. you are looking for F10 wool felt e.g. https://www.thefeltcompany.com/f-10-wool-felt-1-thick-x-72-wide/

If you look at the price tag on that grade of felt you will see why those pads aren't cheap.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

^^^ Supplies to make my pulled wool saddle pad wasn't much cheaper.


----------

